# Disappearing 9 Patch Instructions



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

Easy pattern for using up charm squares of any size.

http://quiltsatcs.blogspot.com/2007/04/disappearing-9-patch-tutorial.html


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thank you for posting that link. I've tried something similar once, and it worked.

Now I have spare 4.5 inch squares here from various quilt swaps and may just have to get busy and do this and make something with them.

Merry Christmas and thanks.
Angie


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

How neat! I have a bunch of 4" squares that I purchased on Ebay that this would be SOOOOOO nice for! 

-Joy


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I love that , I think I may have to try this one, saved it to my favs.
Thanks for sharing.
bopeep


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

If i was making a quilt with 12" 9-patch squares, and wanted to incorporate the disappearing 9 patch, would I need to make the small squares bigger than the 4.5", to allow for the cutting & resewing?


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Oh, I love this pattern. It takes a plain old boring nine patch block and makes it special! Whoo hoo! I need to make a quilt for a relative.


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

Chixarecute said:


> If i was making a quilt with 12" 9-patch squares, and wanted to incorporate the disappearing 9 patch, would I need to make the small squares bigger than the 4.5", to allow for the cutting & resewing?


I was thinking the same thing, and the math made my head hurt... Basically, you need another 1/2" all the way around to account for the additional seam. So, 1/2" divided by 3 squares is...1/6"??? To make a 12" (12 1/2" including seam allowance), it would require 4 2/3" squares... 

Did I do that math correctly? 

-Joy


----------



## albionjessica (Oct 25, 2005)

Ooh! I like that! I've been trying to find a pattern for a new blanket for our son because his baby blankets are just too small now. I think I'll do this one and get back to you all with some pictures soon.

Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

menollyrj said:


> I was thinking the same thing, and the math made my head hurt... Basically, you need another 1/2" all the way around to account for the additional seam. So, 1/2" divided by 3 squares is...1/6"??? To make a 12" (12 1/2" including seam allowance), it would require 4 2/3" squares...
> 
> Did I do that math correctly?
> 
> -Joy


Ya' know, I've been staring at that quilt for awhile and that question kept popping in my head! And, it made my head hurt too!


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I really like this idea.

I don't want a headache, so I'll just check back to see if ya'll figured it out.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

5 inch squares. done this way with 1/4 inch seams makes a 12 3/4 inch block before pressing out.
I just measured one I experimented with earlier.

Angie


----------

